# Wood Stove Guy Arrested



## Simonkenton (Jun 9, 2019)

*Black Mountain man charged with 6 counts of secret peeping*
This  is a weird one, because I have met this guy.   He has a great wood stove store on the other side of Asheville, about 45 minutes from where I live.  I almost bought my Jotul Oslo from him, three years ago.

by WLOS STAFF   Asheville NC

Friday, June 7th 2019




Photo: City-County Bureau of Identification

BLACK MOUNTAIN, N.C. (WLOS) — The Black Mountain Police share on Facebook that a man has been charged with six felony counts of secret peeping.

Police say Robert Thomas "Bob" Orr, 71, is charged with secret peeping into another room occupied by another person, using an electronic device. Warrants accuse him of peeping in order to gratify his sexual desires.

The charges stem from an investigation that began on May 31, 2019.

Police say Orr surrendered himself at the Buncombe County Magistrate's Office.

Orr is the manager of Black Mountain Stove & Chimney, a family-owned business.

Records show he was booked on charges on June 7, 2019.

His web site:

https://www.bmstove.com/wood-stove

And also, now this gets weird, this fine big business nearly burned to the ground, two years ago, and I posted a thread on it here on this forum:

https://hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-stove-store-burns-up.163896/


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 10, 2019)

This guy used to on the WAGS (Wagner and Griswold Society) forums where I'm cooking moderator.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Mik...m2t7iAhVKtlkKHfQ6DW4QBQgtKAA&biw=1366&bih=628

He's not on there anymore.

WAGS: http://www.griswoldandwagner.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 10, 2019)

Distasteful as the charges are, a reminder that the individual is innocent until proven guilty not the other way around.


----------



## Simonkenton (Jun 10, 2019)

Update from the Charlotte Observer.  The guy had the camera in the bathroom of the wood stove store.

*Store manager used hidden camera to spy on customers in restroom, NC cops say*



A 12-year-old boy was arrested in connection with the death of a 18-year-old boy. (Source: Gray News)
June 9, 2019 at 10:52 PM EDT - Updated June 9 at 10:57 PM

CHARLOTTE, N.C. (Noah Feit//The Charlotte Observer) - A North Carolina man was arrested after the hidden camera he allegedly used to spy on people in the bathroom was discovered, the Black Mountain Police Department said.

Robert Thomas Orr was charged Friday with six counts of felony secret peeping, police said in a news release shared on Facebook. Police said Orr used an electronic device to spy on people in another room, according to the news release.

The room in question was a public women’s restroom at Black Mountain Stove & Chimney, where a spy camera was discovered behind an air filter, the Citizen Times reported.

The 71-year-old Orr is the manager of the store, per WLOS. According to its website, Black Mountain Stove & Chimney is “a family owned company” that sells wood and gas chimneys and stoves, and is about 15 miles east of Asheville.


Arrest warrants show the camera was found May 23 by a “female victim” after she heard an iPad ping with a motion detection alert, and a look at the tablet revealed about 50 pictures of her in the bathroom, including a number where she was “partially naked while using the toilet,” according to the Citizen Times.

Arrest warrants say Orr’s voyeuristic actions were “to gratify his sexual desires,” WLOS reported.

The investigation was launched May 30, and Orr turned himself in to Buncombe County officials, police said in the news release.

Officials said Orr owns multiple properties, including some rental units, and an investigation of the iPad showed one of the “peeping images” is of a tenant, per the Citizen Times.


----------

